# Squirrel opener



## sparky_692 (Mar 11, 2011)

Looking forward to hunting opening day with my pup. Was wondering if anyone with seasoned dogs going out? Would love to run him with some vets. Send me a message if anyone is interested in getting together.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Check out these guys.

http://michigansquirreldogassociation.mysite.com/

The website hasn't been updated in awhile but they might be able to help you out. I went on one of their buddy hunts last year and they had dogs in all stages of development.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah,,,,what he said....
also you need to have that dog in the woods just sniffing and playing right now, so it gets used to the smells. and if it jumps a squirrel praise em up. 
i started my dog on her own at firstso she would do the work. nothing wrong with letting it see how its done,, but you don't want it to think someone else can find the squirrel and i'll just chime in.


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

I agree with John. You gotta solo that young dog. An occasional trip with a finished dog asn't bad but just don't over do it. You don't want a me too dog or to create bad habits. 

You got any pics of the puppy?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

just got a note from msda about upcomming buddy hunts,,,,get in there with them.


----------

